# bolens forum



## craftsman-man (Mar 21, 2004)

good idea to make an other forum. you have have to use the old bolens logo instead of the mtd one. i dont think any one even buy the new bolens tractors anyway, i have seen them at lowes and they seem like junk. i love the old ones, my friend has a 72' 1050 that seems indestructable.cruisin


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

craftsman-man
I didn't want to point that out although I was thinking the same thing. I was thankful it was created and figured maybe later Andy could find a "fmc Bolens" logo. 
Yes the 1050's are pretty much indestructible, I have three, a '67 in my avatar and a '68 and '69. They were only made from '66-'69 and then became a 1053, then a 1054, 1055 and eventually a G10. 
The new MTD bolens is a real disappointment to every Bolens fan. It seems they should have either let the name die or at least put it on par with cub cadet, kind of like a chevy/pontiac relationship.


----------



## DGT6000_OWNER (Jun 11, 2004)

I am ashamed when I proudly tell people about my 1973 G14 and they think about the Lowe's tractors and what a pile of junk they are. Well, in 1973 I paid almost as much for the G14 as I recently did for my new Craftsman DGT6000.

I can tell you that they don't make them like that anymore (Bolens that is) and that my wife would not let me spend today to duplicate it.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Dgt6000_Owner
Do you still have it? Any pics?


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

DGT6000_OWNER…

I know what you mean. I have a GT5000, purchased in 2003 and later
bought a 1975 John Deere 300 this winter. I could see the differences 
between the JD and Sears tractors but I wasn’t really impressed by them.

After reading all the Sears bashing and John Deere reverence on the other
forum, I expected to see HUGE differences in the two tractors. The truth is
after I got the JD 300, I actually had more respect for the value represented 
by the GT5000.

But this spring I bought a (1967 – 1969 ?) Bolens 1250 and was in awe, when
I really looked at how the tractor was built. Talk about a tank, this thing deserves
to be called a tractor. I loved it so much, I recently bought an HT-23.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Well, glad I could help... as soon as I find an old Bolens logo, I will use it.


----------



## DGT6000_OWNER (Jun 11, 2004)

sixchows - still own the G14 but don't have any pictures of it. It's not running right now (got to rebuild the motor - after 30 years it's whooped!) which is why the wife "made" me get the DGT6000. I have a snowblower, rototiller, snowblade and thatcher for it - all PTO driven. I added ags and a hydraulic lift kit to it.

aegt5000 - you're right - I have about $2600 in this new tractor. People can bash them all they want to, but why does basically the same tractor with hydraulics, diff lock and power steering cost 2-3 times more in the other brands? I fully expect this tractor to last me quite a number of years.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

DGT6000_Owner
You can probably find a HH140 Tecumseh in running condition cheap enough. This way you could keep the tractor up and running while you work on the rebuild. If it sits too long you may find other things go wrong such as leaky seals, and a stuck clutch. Let me know, I may be able to find an engine. I recently bought an extra Wisconsin TRA-10D for $125 in running condition complete with a coil, exhaust with muffler and all pulleys.


----------

